# VW Audi Corral at Mid-Ohio for the Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge And VW TDI Cup Race!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to announce we'll be hosting a VW and Audi Owners Corral at Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course on the weekend of June 19th. Special Ticket Pricing of $30 for the entire weekend can be purchased HERE before the 16th. More Information about the Race can be found HERE. Come on out and join us for the fun! We dominated last year! Cheer us on again this year!


----------

